# Aga Khan admission chance?



## Powerfetish (Apr 27, 2010)

So I scored 780 in SAT Biology, 800 in SAT Chemistry, and am hoping to score around 600-720 in SAT Physics in June of next year. With these scores, what are my chances of getting accepted into AKU if I do not score well on their entrance exam?


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

hi Powerfetish....
mA you have great chances to get in AKU with your SATS..but AKU also considers the entrance exam...and You will do good in the entrance exam as you have studied the stuff from SAT books.


----------



## possimpible (Aug 25, 2009)

Powerfetish said:


> So I scored 780 in SAT Biology, 800 in SAT Chemistry, and am hoping to score around 600-720 in SAT Physics in June of next year. With these scores, what are my chances of getting accepted into AKU if I do not score well on their entrance exam?


Other than your scores i would also recommend that you do participate in extracurrics and get some work experience.


----------

